# My New Rhoms!



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

Some pics of my two rhoms. I picked the little guy up from big al's mississauga a couple of weeks ago, and the big guy is the rhom i picked up from Trigga today. They're sharing a 75g for a little while till i get a new tank.
Hope you like them.

full tank shot, in-wall








the little guy








the big guy


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Fish lookn good, gotta love the dark sub. N if I'm seeing it right, the built in tank between two rooms is sic!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You got yourself one hell of a nice fish from Trigga... congrats


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the new fish, they both look great


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice!

Double Nice @ the Old school screensaver in the background! lol


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Sweet looking rhoms. The big guy has really cool color and shape. That divider doesn't look too sturdy though, lol.

I'll give you double cool points for rocking the old screensaver and triple points for still rocking the old CRT monitor.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats on the new rhoms. very nice looking


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

nice rhom


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

Sacrifice said:


> Sweet looking rhoms. The big guy has really cool color and shape. That divider doesn't look too sturdy though, lol.
> 
> I'll give you double cool points for rocking the old screensaver and triple points for still rocking the old CRT monitor.


lol about the monitor...
my comp is the mac on the right and that's my wife's computer from work. You would think that a multi billion dollar company can afford to give their employees a flat screen, but i guess when they allow you to work from home(over 300km away), an old CRT doesn't matter that much. What's the saying...Beggers can't be choosers? isn't that right?
lol


----------



## cmulawka (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice setup but isnt the divider block water flow and filtration or is there holes drilled in it ???? Also what about getting a nice peice of glass to install straight and keep the two in there for a bit.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

This piece is fibreglass and i did drill holes in it to keep water flowing. As for the setup, i've noticed that the two of them stay by each other beside the divider and the big one may have developed an abrasion on his chin... so, i guess i got to get that other tank sooner than later. he's too nice looking to have him scar himself. As for the divider being on an angle, the little rhom tends to swim higher for some strange reason, so i gave him a little more room on the top half of his space so he's not totally enclosed in


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice to see Trigga's old rhom has finally got it's home! They both look great, congratz!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

Soul Assassin said:


> Nice to see Trigga's old rhom has finally got it's home! They both look great, congratz!


and......Thank you too!


----------

